# Giant Puff Ball Mushrooms?



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

A friend sent me two large jars of giant puff ball mushrooms that she sliced and dehydrated. How should they be rehydrated and used? They are large pieces, many about 3"-4" long, and an inch thick and at least that wide. Seems like I could make something really elegant . . . . if I knew what to do with them. 

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

generally mushrooms are simply rehydrated in warm water...just enough to cover them...not sure about your type...
I use dried shrooms in lots of oriental dishes...black...woodear...shiitake


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I went looking for puffballs this past fall and didn't find any. I wanted to dry some as your friend has done.

Personally, I'd take a a bit of garlic and couple of shallots and dice them fine and saute in a chunk of butter, and then deglaze the pan with a shot of madiera. Then I'd add in a quart of chicken stock. When the stock's good and hot I'd throw in the mushrooms, chopped into bits if you can. I'd simmer that over the lowest heat I could muster, until the mushrooms are tender and the stock is reduced. Then I'd add some whipping cream and heat gently, taste and correct for salt, and then ladle it into bowls with some chopped chives on top. Mmmmm, mushroom soup.....


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Sounds delicious! Gonna give that a try tonight.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Most folks rehydrate in milk. I think you will want to rehydrate before you cook them.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Since we live in the Alaskan bush, I didn't have all of the ingredients for the recipe from Horseyrider. But, it was still delicious. I thought it was unusual to saute them in butter before rehydrating, but I gave it a try. Delicious! Puff balls are very delicate, even the giant ones. They took on the flavors of the onions and garlic, and ended up with a nice buttery flavor in the soup.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Woohoo!!! *high five*


----------

